# Trochlea knee



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you consider the trochlea in the knee part of the patellofemoral compartment???


Thanks


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 5, 2011)

in my research yes it is the patellofemoral compartment.  I don't have that from the AAOS but from another site.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,
Question : Is the trochlea considered part of the patellofemoral compartment, or would an insurer consider trochlea services “separate compartment” procedures?
Answer: The trochlea is considered part of the patellofemoral compartment, Stout says. “The trochlea is the depression on the anterior distal femur where the patella articulates with the femur,” she says. “Think of it like a trough that the patella rests in.”

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/articles-alerts/orc/coding-quiz-know-your-knee-anatomy-and-increase-your-coding-accuracy/.
Hope this helps..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## MARY K (Jan 5, 2011)

The patellofemoral compartment is defined as the joint between the undersurface of the patella(kneecap) and the femur(thigh bone).
The trochlear groove is the valley between the two femoral condyles or ridges on the front side of the end of the thigh bone or femur.the trochlear groove and patella together compromise the patellofemoral joint( one of the three compartments of the knee)


----------

